# Boswer is the good guy, Mario is the bad



## D Man 83 (Jul 27, 2009)

Think about it you guys, Bowser has an entire kingdom, and he spreads his coins across the land to give the people much wealth and prosperity. plus he's constantly rebuilding the bricks that Mario destroys because he cares about the kingdom. not only that but he builds many castles to accommodate princess peach. Mario being a jealous druggie dickhead decides to steal all of Bowser's coins, all while taking shrooms. to take princess peach back. princess peach who is a complete blonde would rather go for the hot Italian guys than the nerdy rich guy.


----------



## Ivysaur (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow. Lol. Some way that actually makes sense.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 27, 2009)

And Pichu wasn't in Brawl because it evolved into Pikachu.
Think about it.

Pikachu has the cute little rolling sleepy taunt and it needs happiness to evolve.
It must have been so happy to hear that it was going to be back in Brawl that it evolved.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jul 27, 2009)

Whoa. That makes a lot of sense. But what about in paper mario? And super mario galaxy? And mario sunshine?


----------



## PurelyYoshi (Jul 27, 2009)

Nintendo Told Mario to do those things and Mario would get paid even more coins for his selfish self.


----------



## D Man 83 (Jul 27, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> And Pichu wasn't in Brawl because it evolved into Pikachu.
> Think about it.
> 
> Pikachu has the cute little rolling sleepy taunt and it needs happiness to evolve.
> It must have been so happy to hear that it was going to be back in Brawl that it evolved.


what are you talking about


----------



## Robin (Jul 27, 2009)

D Man 83 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's so true.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 27, 2009)

Well I'm right? Aren't I?


----------



## Robin (Jul 27, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Well I'm right? Aren't I?


Hell yeah.


----------



## Ivysaur (Jul 27, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Well I'm right? Aren't I?


Lol, who knows. IMO I think that pichu ran off, so they had nothing to do besides put in pikachu, but you never know.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah. Pichu wasn't that good of a character anyway. I see why he ran.


----------



## D Man 83 (Jul 27, 2009)

ok guys we are talking about Bowser and Mario here not pikachu being it brawl


----------



## Robin (Jul 27, 2009)

D Man 83 said:
			
		

> ok guys we are talking about Bowser and Mario here not pikachu being it brawl


We were saying it was similar.


----------



## EPIC (Jul 27, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jul 27, 2009)

Haha what does that make Luigi?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 27, 2009)

Wait, but isn't it PEACH who rules the MUSHROOM kingdom?


----------



## melly (Jul 27, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> Haha what does that make Luigi?


luigi is mario's evil twin :r 
I always wondered what he did while mario was out on an adventure
( maybe he wrote secret plans to assinate mario)


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 27, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't you ever play Super Star Saga melly?

Luigi stays home and does house work.


----------



## Peso (Jul 27, 2009)

Well then why does Peach in Super Mario World call for help when Mario battles Bowser?


----------



## melly (Jul 27, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> melly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope not that mario game
but I played paper mario, and luigi stays home and writes in his "diary"
you never know, he might be evil
I mean, look what he cuased mario to do at luigi's mansion, mario got cuaght cuase of him


----------



## fitzy (Jul 27, 2009)

Bowser=win


----------



## Zachary (Jul 27, 2009)

Nintendo's lieing to us!


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 27, 2009)

mario isnt bad niether is bowser, bowser is just a stupid koopa king who doesnt know any bettery way to get a girl other than stealing her, so nobody is bad


----------



## robo.samurai (Jul 27, 2009)

but he kidnaps peach


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ha, I always knew that fat little plumber in overalls was evil!

XD


----------



## Peso (Jul 28, 2009)

WHY IS EVERYONE AGAINST WEEGIE!!!!???? :[   

He isn't evil!He's just neglected. :'[


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 28, 2009)

Mario started it all. Every game is Bowser trying to get revenge. Or something...


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 28, 2009)

I heard Luigi and Mario were separated when a mail carrier bumped into the stork carrying them. Mario landed with Yoshi while Luigi landed with Kamek. Mario eventually made it to the Palace where He was raised to be the future Hero of the mushroom kingdom, while Luigi was raised to be Bowser's apprentice. Bowser eventually started war, and Mario was sent to another world to be safe, which just happened to be Brooklyn. Its all explained  this comic on DA...


----------



## Zachary (Jul 28, 2009)

Sonicdan369 said:
			
		

> I heard Luigi and Mario were separated when a mail carrier bumped into the stork carrying them. Mario landed with Yoshi while Luigi landed with Kamek. Mario eventually made it to the Palace where He was raised to be the future Hero of the mushroom kingdom, while Luigi was raised to be Bowser's apprentice. Bowser eventually started war, and Mario was sent to another world to be safe, which just happened to be Brooklyn. Its all explained  this comic on DA...


That's fan made. Except for the stuff in Yoshi's Isle. was true, what happens in that comic is mostly fan made.


----------



## Numner (Jul 28, 2009)

Any plumber that doesn't do his job is evil >:[


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 28, 2009)

Zack said:
			
		

> Sonicdan369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well EXCUUUUUUSSEEEE ME, Princess. No duh its fan-made, but I still say Luigi is way better than Mario. Plus it compliments the whole "Luigi is an evil twin" argument.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Zachary (Jul 28, 2009)

Sonicdan369 said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why did you post as if it were all about the real story-line.

And, when will you start treating me like royalty, you did say I was a princess.


----------



## Numner (Jul 28, 2009)

Zack said:
			
		

> Sonicdan369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, my princess?
XD


----------



## Zachary (Jul 28, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get me some cookies! XD


----------



## Numner (Jul 28, 2009)

Zack said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Mi Lady.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 28, 2009)

This reminds me....
Luigi and E. Gadd are evil also.
Evil Mario killed bowser, so King boo trapped him so Mario's reign of terror would end, and being the nice guy that he is, released all of the portait ghosts that nasty E. Gadd had locked up, and then made a giant mansion for them to live him so they could be happy, but then Luigi comes and captures all the poor ghosts that just want to be free.


----------



## meshach (Jul 28, 2009)

wait wait wait, bowzer is not the king of mushroom kingdom he is a evil monster that hides in castles stealing princesses mario is the greedy hero that takes money and princesses, ps he gets hi off mushrooms lol


----------



## Zachary (Jul 28, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yum.


----------



## ItsTehCooper (Jul 28, 2009)

meshach said:
			
		

> wait wait wait, bowzer is not the king of mushroom kingdom he is a evil monster that hides in castles stealing princesses mario is the greedy hero that takes money and princesses, ps he gets hi off mushrooms lol


Dude, did you not read the title?

-_-''


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 29, 2009)

Zack said:
			
		

> Sonicdan369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Learn up on your references ya silly little man! And I said at the beginning, "I heard", so YOU took it as the real story.


----------



## Zachary (Jul 29, 2009)

Sonicdan369 said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are talking about the official story, not the fan base *censored.3.0*ed up ideas. And, why do I need to "learn my references"? I don't need to know every silly little thing that people post on the internet. I did take it as the real story because *this topic is about the real story.*

Now, do your princess a favor and get me some cookies!


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 29, 2009)

Zack said:
			
		

> Sonicdan369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats exactly why you need to learn up on your references...

In 1989, _The Super Mario Bros. Super show_ started it's broadcast. Every Friday on the show, they would air an Episode of _The Legend of Zelda_, in which link would say "Well, EXCUUUUUUSSSEEE ME, princess!" at least 3 times every episode as annoyingly as possible, making the line Infamous to anyone who knew about the show. Plus both shows were meh at best. So, YOU are no princess. Learn more about your Late 80's - Early 90's television!


----------



## Zachary (Jul 29, 2009)

Sonicdan369 said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 29, 2009)

Zack said:
			
		

> Sonicdan369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zachary (Jul 29, 2009)

Sonicdan369 said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 29, 2009)

Zack said:
			
		

> Sonicdan369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zachary (Jul 29, 2009)

Sonicdan369 said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 29, 2009)

Zack said:
			
		

> Sonicdan369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Screw you, you get muffins for going so far off topic.


----------



## ItsTehCooper (Jul 29, 2009)

Sonicdan369 said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want muffins!


----------



## Zachary (Jul 29, 2009)

Sonicdan369 said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muffins own cookies! X P


----------



## Gnome (Jul 29, 2009)

Zack said:
			
		

> Sonicdan369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 29, 2009)

lol Anyway, Mario is still the good guy. Bowser is like a kooky anti-hero or something...


----------



## ItsTehCooper (Jul 29, 2009)

Badass oversized turtle monster thing FTW!


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 29, 2009)

ItsTehCooper said:
			
		

> Badass oversized turtle monster thing FTW!


It's a Koopa. Koopa FTW.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 29, 2009)

First of all, who's Boswer :S


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 29, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> First of all, who's Boswer :S


Where is the /sarcasm?


----------



## Thunder (Aug 2, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Boswer is the good guy, Mario is the bad"

:S


----------



## Hugh-and-Me (Aug 2, 2009)

I will think twice now before owning him in super mario 64 (not ds version))


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 2, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bowser's Good Twin. He's the one always getting beaten up at the end. Bowser freezes time whenever he's about to die and replaces himself with Boswer.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sux 4 boswer :c


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

Mr. l ftw

<3


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 2, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor Bowser. He looks like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Remember him?


----------



## Thunder (Aug 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Swolen eyes :0


----------



## Duckie (Aug 2, 2009)

lolcool


----------



## Hugh-and-Me (Aug 2, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i still have the 64 game............who needs remakes!?


----------

